
Module Mirror and Checksum Database Launched - stablemap
https://blog.golang.org/module-mirror-launch
======
philips
I like the simple plain text signing format for the API calls. For example:
[https://sum.golang.org/lookup/go.etcd.io/etcd@v0.4.0](https://sum.golang.org/lookup/go.etcd.io/etcd@v0.4.0)

Is signed with:

    
    
      — sum.golang.org Az3grobHchAJWrV4M34o1kLnZV4vrGSfFA+2Q9VClbmWqBjsnN4GzK1xB1RaYGSo0jIjWH9GDcR3Tja5sadw2ESoKwg=
    

The format is documented here:
[https://godoc.org/golang.org/x/mod/sumdb/note](https://godoc.org/golang.org/x/mod/sumdb/note)

